# Week 6 Cheese Smoke Inspired by Smoke-inator



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

I did one cheese smoke just after starting smoking last fall. It was good but I just never got back to it. I saw this post by Smoke-inator http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143025/2nd-cheese-smoke-with-q-view#post_1003755. It moved my tired old body off the couch to do some cheese. 

This project will serve two purposes for me. First, I wanted to try dust in my 'A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS). Second, I wanted to see if cheese would be better in the cleaner smoke from the AMNPS over the pucks my Bradley normally uses.

I picked up two local commercial varieties of old cheddar. I've bought both before but this was an option to do a side by side test and one was definitely better.

I have no idea how long one channel of the AMNPS will burn for with dust in it so I did two channels with apple dust and will see how long it goes.

Bearcarver gave me some good advice not to use my propane torch to light it. or it would blow the sawdust out. So I used a butane barbecue lighter. I let it run for a bit longer than the 45 seconds recommended.













20130621_5.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 21, 2013






When I blew on it, I didn't blow the dust out but I do have a nice coating of apple sawdust on the inside of my barbecue now. A little practice with soft breath blowing into the channel and I got a nice red cherry.













20130621_6.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 21, 2013






I put the cheese in the Bradley with a tray of ice beneath it and the AMNPS on the bottom.













20130621_8.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 21, 2013






Here in the Rockies, we had a major rainstorm over the last 2 days with flooding and road wash outs. As a result, it is only about 50 F and wet out so I don't know the ice was necessary. 

Can it be too cold to smoke? With the ice in and 1/2 hour later the interior temperature of the Bradley is 44 F. Oh, well, there is a nice smoke coming out and we will see how it goes.

I will post again when I take it out and in 6 weeks for the tasting.

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks like you have it going on.The only problem that i cans see. Is their is an empty rack. I always have smoked cheese on hand.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Looks like you have it going on.The only problem that i cans see. Is their is an empty rack. I always have smoked cheese on hand.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks, David. However, with it just being me and the missus, 4 pounds of cheese will last quite awhile.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 21, 2013)

The texture of your cheese will begin to change at 80° internal smoker temperature.  I pull mine and re-smoke later if needed at 75°.   Looks to me that you are doing fine.  Doesn't look like the ice is needed, but keep an eye on the temp, especially if your smoker is insulated, as the AMNPS does put some heat out.

Tom


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> The texture of your cheese will begin to change at 80° internal smoker temperature.  I pull mine and re-smoke later if needed at 75°.   Looks to me that you are doing fine.  Doesn't look like the ice is needed, but keep an eye on the temp, especially if your smoker is insulated, as the AMNPS does put some heat out.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom. Your advice was sage. I don't know smoking but I have found with my cooking experience that cheese left out over 60 F for hours has a change in texture. Not huge but there. As the AMNPS ran and as the day warmed to a whopping 55 F the temperature in the Bradley threatened to go over 60 so I put the second tray of ice in and it is down to 53 F. Just about an hour left of the 3 hours I am trying.

Thanks again.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 21, 2013)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Tom. Your advice was sage. I don't know smoking but I have found with my cooking experience that cheese left out over 60 F for hours has a change in texture. Not huge but there.
> 
> Thanks again.


Disco,  That's the reason I was concerned about the humidity in the smoker.  I generally smoke my cheese to a desired color rather than time using a heavy white smoke.  The AMNPS will do the job, but can produce other problems by taking longer.  As always though, it depends on your taste.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice start Disco!!!

When I told you to use a weak Butane torch, I forgot to mention watch out you don't blow too hard on the dust also.

It's funny, because I had an AMNS a couple years before I got an AMNPS, and I never blew too hard on my AMNS until I got used to having to blow so hard on the pellets. Big Difference!!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Disco,  That's the reason I was concerned about the humidity in the smoker.  I generally smoke my cheese to a desired color rather than time using a heavy white smoke.  The AMNPS will do the job, but can produce other problems by taking longer.  As always though, it depends on your taste.
> 
> Tom


Your method is what I did with the first cheese I did. The pucks the Bradley uses put out a lot of smoke and in one hour the cheese had a nice colour and a full smokey taste but there was a strong overtone that seems to come with the strong smoke. It will be interesting to compare with the 3 hours over the AMNPS. I just wish I didn't have to wait 6 weeks to find out!

Disco


----------



## big dee (Jun 21, 2013)

Disco,

Looks to me like you have it going pretty good. I normally smoke my cheese at the lower temps. Less than 60 for around 3 - 4 hours.

Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2013)

Disco said:


> Your method is what I did with the first cheese I did. The pucks the Bradley uses put out a lot of smoke and in one hour the cheese had a nice colour and a full smokey taste but there was a strong overtone that seems to come with the strong smoke. It will be interesting to compare with the 3 hours over the AMNPS. I just wish I didn't have to wait 6 weeks to find out!
> 
> Disco


I never waited longer than 2 weeks.

Where did the 6 weeks come from.

It must have started while was AWOL, because I never even heard of anyone waiting longer than 2 weeks.

Bear


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

Big Dee said:


> Disco,
> 
> Looks to me like you have it going pretty good. I normally smoke my cheese at the lower temps. Less than 60 for around 3 - 4 hours.
> 
> Dennis


This is first time with that method. Thanks for the confirmation that is a proven method.


Bearcarver said:


> I never waited longer than 2 weeks.
> 
> Where did the 6 weeks come from.
> 
> ...


I am here to learn but I have bookmarked a couple of posts that say 2 weeks is a minimum and some say 4 to 6 is better (Scarebelly, KathrynN) so I thought to go for the best. However, if 2 weeks is the norm, I will try a a taste test. Thanks Bear.

Disco


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

Here is the cheese out of the smoker after 3 hours. I was able to keep the smoker temperature between 50 F and 60 F.













20130621_9.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 21, 2013


















20130621_11.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 21, 2013






I did learn that one channel of the AMPS with apple dust in my smoker goes for 3 hours.

Further to earlier posts in this thread, I will try some at 2 weeks, 4 weeks and 6 weeks and will post my comparisons.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2013)

Disco said:


> Further to earlier posts in this thread, I will try some at 2 weeks, 4 weeks and 6 weeks and will post my comparisons.
> 
> Disco


That's the best way to find out----Do your own test & decide..

I've been here for 4 years, and this is the first I can remember anyone actually waiting 6 weeks.

In don't remember Gary "Scarbelly" recommending that, but I might have missed it.

Everybody I knew went 2 weeks, but 6 weeks might be better, but then again 10 weeks might be better than 6 weeks.

I guess it depends on how much of a glutton for punishment you are.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks good Disco,  I suggested in another thread today that he wrap the cheese and put some in the refrigerator and keep some close to, but not to exceed 70°.  You will see the difference in how it mellows. 

As for time, the longer it rest the better it will become.  You should be able to keep it at 70° or below for a couple months.  If planning to keep cheese longer it would be good to wax it first, you will be able to keep it for years then.

If you haven't seen it, maybe this will help.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view/40#post_1002928


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Everybody I knew went 2 weeks, but 6 weeks might be better, but then again 10 weeks might be better than 6 weeks.
> 
> I guess it depends on how much of a glutton for punishment you are.
> 
> Bear


LOL, you are correct Bear.  It took me years to get the cheese supply that I have now.  It was a struggle, buying some and saving some.  I now have 70 pounds of aged cheese that is rotated normally FIFO with the average age being over 3 years old.  It is difficult, but before I smoke any, it is replaced first.  I normally smoke a five pound block cut into eights or if some is to be waxed and aged further I'll do ten pounds and wax half.

Glutton for punishment? Yes, but well worth it.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> LOL, you are correct Bear.  It took me years to get the cheese supply that I have now.  It was a struggle, buying some and saving some.  I now have 70 pounds of aged cheese that is rotated normally FIFO with the average age being over 3 years old.  It is difficult, but before I smoke any, it is replaced first.  I normally smoke a five pound block cut into eights or if some is to be waxed and aged further I'll do ten pounds and wax half.
> 
> Glutton for punishment? Yes, but well worth it.
> 
> Tom


I just got back from your cheese thread (your above link)----Very cool !!!

70 pounds???? I'll be right over!!

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I just got back from your cheese thread (your above link)----Very cool !!!
> 
> 70 pounds???? I'll be right over!!
> 
> Bear


Bring the fresh and we'll smoke the aged.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tom


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> That's the best way to find out----Do your own test & decide..
> 
> I've been here for 4 years, and this is the first I can remember anyone actually waiting 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


In thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view  [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Scarbelly says: "Most of us who have been smoking cheese for a while let it rest in the fridge for a minimum of two weeks. I personally like 4-6 weeks. I have some that is 14 months old and Nepas just opened some that was aged 20 months."[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I have a few other posts where people say longer is better. However, as suggested, I will try for myself. I've learned over years of cooking, it is the only way to get it the way you like it.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Thanks again for the advice. I wasn't looking forward to waiting that long.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Disco[/color]


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Looks good Disco,  I suggested in another thread today that he wrap the cheese and put some in the refrigerator and keep some close to, but not to exceed 70°.  You will see the difference in how it mellows.
> 
> As for time, the longer it rest the better it will become.  You should be able to keep it at 70° or below for a couple months.  If planning to keep cheese longer it would be good to wax it first, you will be able to keep it for years then.
> 
> ...


I have read that and I lot of what I decided to try came form it. Thanks!

I must have been smoking some strange tobacco but I missed your post on keeping some close to 70 F. I will look for it and thanks for the advice.

Disco


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice start Disco!!!
> 
> When I told you to use a weak Butane torch, I forgot to mention watch out you don't blow too hard on the dust also.
> 
> ...


My wife thanks you. She had a good laugh.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2013)

Disco said:


> In thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view  [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Scarbelly says: "Most of us who have been smoking cheese for a while let it rest in the fridge for a minimum of two weeks. I personally like 4-6 weeks. I have some that is 14 months old and Nepas just opened some that was aged 20 months."[/color]
> 
> [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I have a few other posts where people say longer is better. However, as suggested, I will try for myself. I've learned over years of cooking, it is the only way to get it the way you like it.[/color]
> 
> ...


Thanks Disco!!!

I didn't remember Gary saying that. He and Todd were like my brothers here for years.

We used to email nearly daily.

Here's my actual take on the cheese-----I won't start eating it until 2 weeks, but most of it stays wrapped for longer (3,4,6,10 weeks), because it takes weeks for us to eat it.

But I would never wrap it all, and not open any of it before 6 weeks is up.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 21, 2013)

Disco said:


> I have read that and I lot of what I decided to try came form it. Thanks!
> 
> I must have been smoking some strange tobacco but I missed your post on keeping some close to 70 F. I will look for it and thanks for the advice.
> 
> Disco


 Save you some time.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143393/amznps-cheese-experiment-wine-barrel/20#post_1004521   Post #28

Tom


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Disco!!!
> 
> I didn't remember Gary saying that. He and Todd were like my brothers here for years.
> 
> ...


Well, from what I have seen of the posts, the three of you have shared a world of experience that the rest of us are grateful for.

Disco


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Save you some time.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143393/amznps-cheese-experiment-wine-barrel/20#post_1004521   Post #28
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Todd. I am not used to that kind of service!

Disco


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 21, 2013)

You all are reminding me i better get a few blocks done before the temps climb into the 90's.    I don't have 70 lbs. like Tom, LOL


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> You all are reminding me i better get a few blocks done before the temps climb into the 90's.    I don't have 70 lbs. like Tom, LOL


It is one of the worst/best things about this forum. It makes you get to it!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 21, 2013)

I need to do more to but , man cheese is expensive.


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I need to do more to but , man cheese is expensive.


Just to scare you, Canadians go to the US and buy cheese in bulk because it is so much cheaper than in Canada.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 21, 2013)

Did you do a 3 hour smoke?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2013)

Whew, I'm glad I'm not alone!!!

I haven't done any cheese in a long time because of the price.

It's hard to justify paying $8 a pound for cheese, when I can get Prime Rib for $4.98.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 21, 2013)

LOL

I dont think I payed 8 dollars per lb.  But when I got my last cheese to smoke the bill was much higher than I expected.


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Did you do a 3 hour smoke?


Yes, I was concerned though. The AMNPS seems to put out more smoke with the dust than the pellets.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 21, 2013)

I want to go 4 hours next time.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 21, 2013)

Disco

That wilI be some great tasting cheese!

I have been building up my smoked cheese supply. I now have some that is almost 2 years old. I have found that about a 8oz. block is about the right size. Even if i buy a 10# block. I cut it into smaller pieces. I try to catch it on sale and buy a bunch. I gave a lot of smoked cheese for Christmas. Every body loved it. For some reason almost everyone that has tried mine likes the pepper jack best. I never cut it for at least 2 weeks for a taste test. It is much better after a coupe of months. Even better after a year.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ro-christmas-smoked-on-a-22-5-weber-with-amps

After checking out MrT's cheese supply. I see that i am way behind.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't need to convince you all but you can take a inexpensive simple block of cheese, smoke it and it transforms into a upper tier cheese....Which is why i get my cheese at Aldi.  I'll have to check how much it is per pound but i can tell you that it's way less than $ 8.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 21, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I don't need to convince you all but you can take a inexpensive simple block of cheese, smoke it and it transforms into a upper tier cheese....Which is why i get my cheese at Aldi.  I'll have to check how much it is per pound but i can tell you that it's way less than $ 8.


I never pay $8. In fact i find it on sale for around $3 and stock up.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 21, 2013)

Same here David, Kroger runs it on sale about every other week for $2.99/lb.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow. I need to shop around


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 21, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Wow. I need to shop around



Watch the weekly ads, most stores post them online. I look at every store in my area every week and stock up on whatever when I see good prices!


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Disco
> 
> That wilI be some great tasting cheese!
> 
> ...


I never thought of doing pepper jack. Dang, another project! Thanks, David


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 21, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Watch the weekly ads, most stores post them online. I look at every store in my area every week and stock up on whatever when I see good prices!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks I will watch online ads.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 22, 2013)

Remember to price match.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2013)

Got a sale paper right here:

Boar's Head Monterey Jack----------------------------------$7.99 LB

Boar's Head Pepper Jack-------------------------------------$7.99 LB

Giant Provolone---------------------------------------------------$5.99 LB

Nature's Promise (All Varieties)-----------------------------$4.79 for 8 ounce pkg.

BelGioloso Mozzarella-----------------------------------------$5.99 LB

This is the same store "Giant" where I get Prime Rib (Choice) on sale for $4.99.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Got a sale paper right here:
> 
> Boar's Head Monterey Jack----------------------------------$7.99 LB
> 
> ...


Sounds like i need to send you some cheese and you send me some Prime Rib

David


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 22, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I don't need to convince you all but you can take a inexpensive simple block of cheese, smoke it and it transforms into a upper tier cheese....Which is why i get my cheese at Aldi.  I'll have to check how much it is per pound but i can tell you that it's way less than $ 8.


My wife just got another 5 pounds of Tillamook medium cheddar yesterday at Costco for less than $15.00.

I prefer the Tillamook brand partly because, it has a better vacuum seal than the Kirkland brand.

*                                                                                    Tillamook Cheese*

              Type                                                                        Aged                                                         Uses

Medium Sharp Cheddar                                                    60 days                                           snack, sandwich, main dish

Sharp Cheddar                                                                 Nine + months                                    appetizer or main dish

Reserve Extra Sharp                                                            2 years                                            gourmet side dishes

                                                                                                                             compliments smoked salmon and homemade sauces

Vintage White Extra sharp Cheddar                                     2 + years                                      companion to fruit and wine

Vintage Medium White Cheddar                                        100 + days                                        well with fruit and wine

Monterey Jack                                                                                                                                 topping on any dish

Pepper Jack                                                                                                                        southwest recipes, snack with crackers

Swiss                                                                                                                                                 burgers and soup

Colby                                                                                                                               sandwiches appetizer with crackers or bread

Tom


----------



## gary morris (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Disco, I've been following your post with keen interest.  I'm a complete novice regarding  cold smoking.  Can I ask if any of the cheese's you've smoked, dried out any, can you still slice them?  Not that any drying out is bad, I've had cheddar unwrapped in my fridge that's nearly broken a tooth when I bit into it.  Tasted good too.

Gary


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 22, 2013)

Gary Morris said:


> Hi Disco, I've been following your post with keen interest.  I'm a complete novice regarding  cold smoking.  Can I ask if any of the cheese's you've smoked, dried out any, can you still slice them?  Not that any drying out is bad, I've had cheddar unwrapped in my fridge that's nearly broken a tooth when I bit into it.  Tasted good too.
> 
> Gary


Gary, your question was to Disco, but maybe I can help.

After smoking, your cheese should be sealed in some manor.  It can be vacuum sealed, cling wrapped, waxed or oiled.  This keeps air from drying out the cheese and helps in the prevention of mold.

If your cheese is hard and or crumbly allow it to come to room temperature before slicing.  If it is very hard, it can be grated for various dishes or salads.

 If you missed it above, maybe the following will help.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Tom


----------



## gary morris (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Tom for the advice, I have a Vac packer that doesn't get much use, I'll dig it out.  I did miss the link so I'll take a look, thanks again.

Gary


----------



## disco (Jun 22, 2013)

Gary Morris said:


> Hi Disco, I've been following your post with keen interest.  I'm a complete novice regarding  cold smoking.  Can I ask if any of the cheese's you've smoked, dried out any, can you still slice them?  Not that any drying out is bad, I've had cheddar unwrapped in my fridge that's nearly broken a tooth when I bit into it.  Tasted good too.
> 
> Gary


HI Gary, I would follow Tom's (Mr T 59874) advice over mine. He has way more expertise than I do. This is only my second cheese. On my first one, I smoked it on a dry day over a block of ice and the texture was fine. I then wrapped it in cellophane and put it in a ziploc bag for 3 weeks before I tried it and the texture was fine.

On this one it is damp outside as well as being over a block of ice and there is no drying and there is fine texture as I am wrapping and sealing it. I will post how that turns out as I do tastings at 2, 4 and 6 weeks.

Disco


----------



## eman (Jun 22, 2013)

Been smoking cheese for a few years. I still have a couple of 4 oz blocks from my second batch. 16 - 18 months aged. Two hrs w/ AMNPS is plenty for 4 oz blocks. . Bought 15 lbs kraft in 8 oz blocks today. On sale @ $2.50 each. The reason i do 4 oz blocks is because i can sell 4 oz for $3. and i can eat 4 oz in one sitting.


----------



## gary morris (Jun 24, 2013)

Disco said:


> HI Gary, I would follow Tom's (Mr T 59874) advice over mine. He has way more expertise than I do. This is only my second cheese. On my first one, I smoked it on a dry day over a block of ice and the texture was fine. I then wrapped it in cellophane and put it in a ziploc bag for 3 weeks before I tried it and the texture was fine.
> 
> On this one it is damp outside as well as being over a block of ice and there is no drying and there is fine texture as I am wrapping and sealing it. I will post how that turns out as I do tastings at 2, 4 and 6 weeks.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco, I've been following your excellent threads, thank you.

Gary


----------



## disco (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, Gary. Excuse me while I blush!

Disco


----------



## smoke-inator (Jul 3, 2013)

I know I'm really late to this thread, work has been crazy but I'm on vacation and catching up.

I'm usually not the guy to inspire anyone but, I'm glad you saw my post and got er done!

I decided to take a few of mine on vacation to let my parents and brothers try it out. Everyone loved it especially the pepper jack and the aged cheddar. I couldn't tell a big difference on 3 v 4 hours except with the Swiss, I liked the 4 hours better.

Now the greatest problem I have is temperature control in the NC summers...I've got 7 lbs ready for a day when it's cooler at night to smoke enough to last...I think I'll do 15-20 lbs in the winter!


----------



## disco (Jul 5, 2013)

Smoke-inator said:


> I know I'm really late to this thread, work has been crazy but I'm on vacation and catching up.
> 
> I'm usually not the guy to inspire anyone but, I'm glad you saw my post and got er done!
> 
> ...


It was just the kick in the pants I needed!

I look forward to you posting on the major cheese smoke.

Disco


----------



## disco (Jul 5, 2013)

As per my earlier comments in this post, I have tried the cheese after letting it rest for 2 weeks.













20130705_4.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 5, 2013






Of course, the first slice was pretty smoky but was actually quite good! The second slice was a nice smoky flavour, The AMNPS does give a better flavour. My wife still found the smoke taste a little rough so we will try again in 4 weeks. Will post again then!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2013)

Disco said:


> As per my earlier comments in this post, I have tried the cheese after letting it rest for 2 weeks.
> 
> Of course, the first slice was pretty smoky but was actually quite good! The second slice was a nice smoky flavour, The AMNPS does give a better flavour. My wife still found the smoke taste a little rough so we will try again in 4 weeks. Will post again then!
> 
> Disco


People misunderstood my earlier comments on resting time. I had some in my fridge for up to a year too. My only point was we never used to wait 6 weeks to eat some, or even try some.

In my opinion, not waiting longer than a week is not too good. Waiting 2 weeks is good stuff. Then it gets better at 3 & 4 weeks. Then any longer than 4 weeks it might be better than 4 weeks, but not noticed by anyone here.

Nobody eats it all at 2 weeks, so everybody eats some later. However not even tasting some before 6 weeks is beyond reason.IMHO

Be interesting to see your findings, Disco.

Thanks for the report !!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Jul 5, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> People misunderstood my earlier comments on resting time. I had some in my fridge for up to a year too. My only point was we never used to wait 6 weeks to eat some, or even try some.
> 
> In my opinion, not waiting longer than a week is not too good. Waiting 2 weeks is good stuff. Then it gets better at 3 & 4 weeks. Then any longer than 4 weeks it might be better than 4 weeks, but not noticed by anyone here.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. I have to admit, the cheese tasted pretty good after 2 weeks.

Disco


----------



## disco (Jul 21, 2013)

It is week 4 and I have sampled the cheese again and I am posting the result as per earlier in this thread. While it was very good at week 2, there is a marked improvement of the flavour at week 4. It is smoother and more complex. I would say it is worth the additional 2 weeks aging.

Disco.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 22, 2013)

It wont stop getting better.  Are you planning on stocking up and maybe waxing some?

Tom


----------



## disco (Jul 22, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> It wont stop getting better.  Are you planning on stocking up and maybe waxing some?
> 
> Tom


Thanks. I am sure it will but it is like having a fine whisky and not drinking it. It may be good for your soul but it demands a lot of will power.

I doubt this batch will last that long. Once I get comfortable with smoking cheese, I will do a bigger batch and will consider setting up a stock. I will have to investigate storage methods, including waxing at that time.

Disco


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 22, 2013)

Disco said:


> Thanks. I am sure it will but it is like having a fine whisky and not drinking it. It may be good for your soul but it demands a lot of will power.
> 
> I will have to investigate storage methods, including waxing at that time.
> 
> Disco


Oh, I understand about will power, but like whisky, once you taste the greatly aged cheese, your will power will strengthen.  Your doing great, enjoy.

If I can help with any storage questions, please ask.

Tom


----------



## disco (Jul 22, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Oh, I understand about will power, but like whisky, once you taste the greatly aged cheese, your will power will strengthen.  Your doing great, enjoy.
> 
> If I can help with any storage questions, please ask.
> 
> Tom


You may regret saying that. I have a lot of questions about long storage when the time comes.

Disco


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 22, 2013)

Disco said:


> You may regret saying that. I have a lot of questions about long storage when the time comes.
> 
> Disco


I always have time for my friends.


----------



## disco (Aug 2, 2013)

I have tried the cheese again at 6 weeks. It is better with a smoother taste but the difference isn't as noticeable as after week 4. So far, it seems like you need to let the cheese rest for at least 4 weeks IMHO. I will post again after 8 weeks.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2013)

I am still watching.   I have some 5 months old I need to try.


----------



## disco (Aug 2, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I am still watching. I have some 5 months old I need to try.


I'd love to hear how it tastes.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2013)

I will let you know.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 2, 2013)

brisket sliced 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 23, 2013


















cheese vac 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 28, 2012


















smoked cheese vac 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2012






This is what I gave out for Christmas..... I still have a bunch more I kept.

I sent MR.T a PM asking for more info......He seams to be the Man to educate us.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken

David


----------



## disco (Aug 2, 2013)

themule69 said:


> brisket sliced 2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, David.

I have been getting great advice from Mr T. What I am learning is that I need to build up a stock of cheese so I will always have some aged. The problem is refrigerator space. I might have to go on bended knee to the missus and ask for a second refrigerator. That should be good for a beating.

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Aug 2, 2013)

Disco said:


> Thanks, David.
> 
> I have been getting great advice from Mr T. What I am learning is that I need to build up a stock of cheese so I will always have some aged. The problem is refrigerator space. I might have to go on bended knee to the missus and ask for a second refrigerator. That should be good for a beating.
> 
> Disco


I have a project fridge......It is just me and the Ms...... and christmas cheese
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for everyone!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> If you haven't seen it, maybe this will help.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view/40#post_1002928


Great thread Mr T. You are right to tell people to avoid smoking soft cheeses (like cottage) that are made to be eaten young as there is a very serious risk of bacteria contamination on aging. A good way to decide what can and cannot be smoked is to look at the dates on the packaging. In the UK we have "Use by" and "Best before". If it has a "Use By" date then it is unlikely to be suitable for smoking (unless smoked and eaten by that date). If it has a "best before" then the longer the date the better it is likely to store.


----------



## mfreel (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey, folks.  I've been lurking and finally have a question.

Are you vacuum sealing the cheese and leaving it in the fridge or are you putting it in the freezer for 2, 4, 6, 8 weeks?

Seems like it would get moldy.  

Help a guy out.


----------



## disco (Oct 3, 2013)

What I did was wrap each block of cheese with plastic wrap and then store in a Ziploc bag. I had no problem with mold. However, I understand it may be better to wax cheese for long term storage. You might want to message *Mr T 59874. *He is a lot more experienced than me.

Disco


----------



## mfreel (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks.  I shot him a PM.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 3, 2013)

Disco said:


> What I did was wrap each block of cheese with plastic wrap and then store in a Ziploc bag. I had no problem with mold. However, I understand it may be better to wax cheese for long term storage. You might want to message *Mr T 59874. *He is a lot more experienced than me.
> 
> Disco


Thanks big D, taken care of.

Tom


----------



## disco (Oct 3, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thanks big D, taken care of.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom.

Disco


----------



## smoke-inator (Oct 7, 2013)

mfreel said:


> Hey, folks.  I've been lurking and finally have a question.
> 
> Are you vacuum sealing the cheese and leaving it in the fridge or are you putting it in the freezer for 2, 4, 6, 8 weeks?
> 
> ...


Basic rules I have learned:

Smoke for ~3 hours

let cool down in fridge for an hour or two

vacuum seal

leave on counter or in a cool place (not fridge) keep it under 80 degrees for a week (or longer) to let the smoke even out.

Then I can store for 6-9 months in the fridge if vacuum sealed...I stock up when its cold outside and rotate as needed.

If you want to continue the aging process, you will need to go down the wax route because most of the aging is done at room temperature and the wax inhibits mold growth by removing all of the air from the cheese.

If i need to store beyond 6 months and not age, i would wax and put in the fridge.

Freezing cheese changes the taste and texture and from what I've read is not a good practice.


----------



## mfreel (Oct 7, 2013)

Good info.  Everyone's got a little different experience and tips.  I'm going to have to smoke more cheese!!!!


----------



## eman (Oct 7, 2013)

I have smoked sharp cheddar that is going on18 mths 'in vac seal and fridge.

No mold problems w/ mold.

DO NOT freeze hard cheeses. It drastically changes the texture and not in a good way.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 7, 2013)

eman said:


> I have smoked sharp cheddar that is going on18 mths 'in vac seal and fridge.
> 
> No mold problems w/ mold.
> 
> DO NOT freeze hard cheeses. It drastically changes the texture and not in a good way.


Cheese if properly vacuum sealed will not mold, refrigerated or not.  Hard cheese that is meant to be kept for long storage (a few months) will benefit greatly if waxed rather than vacuum sealed, as it will age much better in wax.  Keeping the cheese at warmer temps will help with aging also.  Freezing will also stop any further aging at all.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Cheese if properly vacuum sealed will not mold, refrigerated or not.  Hard cheese that is meant to be kept for long storage (a few months) will benefit greatly if waxed rather than vacuum sealed, as it will age much better in wax.  Keeping the cheese at warmer temps will help with aging also.  Freezing will also stop any further aging at all.
> 
> Tom



I just cracked open a chunk of cheese that we smoked and vac packed last October, so good! I'd like to try waxing again, but if I take on anymore new hobbies the new wife may deport me!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 7, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I just cracked open a chunk of cheese that we smoked and vac packed last October, so good! I'd like to try waxing again, but if I take on anymore new hobbies the new wife may deport me!


Two questions.

1.  Is she pretty?

2.  Can she cook?

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Two questions.
> 
> 1.  Is she pretty?
> 
> ...


Tom,

I lucked out on both! She tries and feed me too many veggies though!!!


----------



## rbpinney (Oct 8, 2013)

Ditto on the empty rack problem.  Don't mforget, Christmas is coming.  I know all of my family sure enjoy the little care packages I send.
Happy Smokin'


----------



## lobo721 (Oct 8, 2013)

question   smoked some cheese overweekend. Temp of smoker got hot that cheese got burn marks on it and sweated alot but remained whole. Is cheese still good to eat


----------



## disco (Oct 8, 2013)

lobo721 said:


> question   smoked some cheese overweekend. Temp of smoker got hot that cheese got burn marks on it and sweated alot but remained whole. Is cheese still good to eat


I would be afraid the texture might be odd but the only way to make sure is to try it.

Disco


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 8, 2013)

Disco said:


> I would be afraid the texture might be odd but the only way to make sure is to try it.
> 
> Disco


Disco is quite correct about the texture being compromised, but some actually will take the temp to the melting point of the cheese on purpose.  It is okay to consume.

Tom


----------

